# Marrying a Phillipina



## Billybaldeh (Mar 13, 2014)

Ladies and Gents,

I have a friend wanting to get married to a Phillipina in August.

He has consulted a UK solicitor and has been told he needs to swear an Affidavit there then go to a family planning seminar, then he has to go to Manila to the UK Embassy and get permission to get a licence to marry.

Can someone please let me know the exact procedure and time scales as he thinks he has to go over for 3 weeks in May to get everything sorted to marry in August.


Many thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Marriage License Requirements*



Billybaldeh said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I have a friend wanting to get married to a Phillipina in August.
> 
> ...


Hi Billy and I found an older link, maybe this could help. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/m...ilipino-foreigner-marriage-success-story.html

And if I'm not mistaken your friend will be also working with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration for a Philippine Passport, the main office is in Manila but they have several other satellite offices a few are full service. http://immigration.gov.ph/

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index.php/information/directory-of-transactions


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

see hear
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/marriage-in-the-philippines


----------



## ef2u (Apr 28, 2019)

Hopefully your friend knows how to spell Filipina....lol. Could be a sensitive area for her.


----------



## ef2u (Apr 28, 2019)

Is there no way of editing a message once you've posted it? Haven't seen a lack of that option in any forum for years.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The edit function is only available for a short time after submitting the post.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ef2u said:


> Hopefully your friend knows how to spell Filipina....lol. Could be a sensitive area for her.


if u really want to be technical its pilipina,the way many do it......so I doubt its that sensitive,,as in pilipinas......Philippines etc,, many ways


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> if u really want to be technical its pilipina,the way many do it......so I doubt its that sensitive,,as in pilipinas......Philippines etc,, many ways


I think the word you should use is pinay


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I think the word you should use is pinay


both terms are correct although we were talking spelling not usage,BUT.......a Pilipino speaking to another Pilipino would say either im pinoy or pinay or im Pilipino in the broad term......the correct usage with a foreigner who doesn't understand usage is to say Pilipino(correct spelling in tagalog)or im philipino or pilipina etc. I have had pilipina say to me,,im a pilipina and others depending who they are say im pinay. Depends if u throw an a in the middle or not because then the tense changes as to singular or plural. some say toe mato,others say Toe motto..


----------

